# Who's going to the BCS Bowl?



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I know its too early but I think these might be potential match-ups:
OSU vs. Bama
OSU vs. LSU
Bama vs. Oregon
Stanford vs. Bama
Bama vs. LSU

Jake


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

OSU shouldn't go because they barely beat winconsin..Lsu vs. Bama thats next weekend but i see the winner of that one going to the championship... Stanford? Maybe... Haven't seen Oregon play at all?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im going as a one my team.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I hope Bama kills LSU next weekend!! Oregons 7-1 so I think they still have a chance.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

parkerd said:


> OSU shouldn't go because they barely beat winconsin..Lsu vs. Bama thats next weekend but i see the winner of that one going to the championship... Stanford? Maybe... Haven't seen Oregon play at all?


 he is talkin Oklahoma st.
and by the way, sure Ohio state barley beat wisconsin, but with a freshman QB, having their best WR suspended, and a first year head coach...ETC. give them props
they have beaten 2 teams in top 20 and should have beaten another.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah. Oklahoma ST. Wisconsin was way off there game last night. They couldn't defend crap hence the reason of the wide open pass in the endzone resulting in the game winning TD.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

LSU all the way


archerykid13 said:


> I hope Bama kills LSU next weekend!! Oregons 7-1 so I think they still have a chance.


hey who is #1 right now LSU!!!!!!

hahahah well we all know LSU is gunna win though


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't talk that crazy talk String Snapper!!!!!!!!!!!! Haha jk. We'll see who SHOULD be number #1 this weekend.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Yeah. Oklahoma ST. Wisconsin was way off there game last night. They couldn't defend crap hence the reason of the wide open pass in the endzone resulting in the game winning TD.


 Ohio states d shut wisconsin run game down


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

They truly did. I was getting so mad because they kept running the d**n ball haha.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Geting back on this late but YAH LSU!!!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Lsu and oklahoma are going to the bcs


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Stanford vs. Lsu. 
Osu defense is too weak to beat Oklahoma. 
Oregon will lose to Stanford. Boise will be left out again. The only one loss team that has a shot right now is Georgia.
Just my opinions.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

I think its going to be UT vs. Lsu! jk realisticly it will probably be OSU vs. LSU and LSU will win big.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

texashoghunter said:


> I think its going to be UT vs. Lsu! jk realisticly it will probably be OSU vs. LSU and LSU will win big.


x2. i think osu is gonna win big thou


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I hate LSU with extreme passion.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> I hate LSU with extreme passion.


i hate bama and stanford with a passion


----------



## tigermax14 (Nov 2, 2007)

LSU vs Bama rematch. OSU will lose to Oklahoma, Stanford will lose to Oregon, and Boise will be left out like always. If Stanford does beat Oregon and plays in the BCS title game against LSU it probably wont even be close. LSU is just too strong of a team and the title will stay in the SEC for the 5th straight year. I dont like Bama or LSU, but in my opinion they are by far the two strongest teams in the country this year.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i meant ou instead of osu


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

I absolutly hate sports so it dontmatter to me


----------

